# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Speeder, flying motorcycle, JetPack Aviation, Van Nuys, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - JetPack Aviation

jetpackaviation.com/recreational-speeder

jetpackaviation.com/military-commercial-speeder

----------


## Airicist

Introducing our flying Motorcycle: THE SPEEDER

Published on Mar 5, 2019




> JetPack Aviation introduces The Speeder! Our new vehicle is fully stabilized and is smaller, faster, and easier to fly than any other aircraft in its class!

----------

